# Goblin Green Help!



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

So I'm running a Salamander army. When I started I picked Goblin green as the prime color. My profile picture shows my captain. I realise Goblin Green wasnt the right shade now but at this point what am I ganna do? Problem is with the new paints there is no more goblin green, I dont know what color to use and even then new models wont match the old ones. 

I'm hoping some pros can help me out here but as you can tell i'm not a good painter just a proud hobbyist.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

IIRC I think that the "Moot Green" paint is not too far away from what Goblin Green used to be


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...2a&categoryId=6800002a&section=&aId=21600002a

this should help you match the old paints to the new, it says on the chart that Warboss Green matches Goblin Green, Moot Green replaces Scorpion Green


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I know thats what the chart says however I think that Warboss Green looks too dark/shaded, the Warpstone Glow however looks about right.

@JackelMJ - Why not pop into your GW with a painted model and see if you can find the colour match with help from the staff? They let me do so with some of my older models (couldn't remember the name of the original colours)


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Tbh if you are worried about them looking different then do something like start using washes and highlights on your new models (I'm just assuming that you don't sorry if you do), I did that with my necrons, and I'm not too fussed about them looking different because they are painted in an entirely new way, this will also mean that you can use the new paints and not feel so annoyed about it.

They made all the new paints a slightly different shade because the bases are slightly lighter, so the shades and layers are slightly darker to counteract that, but it gives an overall nicer effect, so if you follow the new guide (if you want to paint them in a new way) then it should look nice.


----------

